# Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!



## iryna74 (20. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem. Während ich auf Seminar war, hat mein Freund aufgepasst, dass das Wasser im Teich nicht ganz einfriert. Dabei hat er mit unerlaubten Gartengeräten nachgeholfen. Jetzt ist es wärmer geworden, die Eisschicht ist weg und ich sehe mehrere Löcher in der Teichfolie. Jetzt muss ich mich darum kümmen wie ich sie am günstigsten zu kriege.

Die Löcher befinden sich ca. 15 cm vom Teichrand entfernt und das schlimmste ist - sie sind in eine Falte. Höher kommt weitere Schicht Folie mit der untere festgeklebt. Heiß das, dass ich muss noch nicht mal einfach die Falte glättern, weil dann muss ich die höhere Schicht entfernen.

Ama liebsten hätte ich jemanden gefunden, der es preisgünstig bei uns erledigt hat. Ansonsten wie soll ich vorgehen und worauf muss ich achten? Bei welchen Temperaturen kann ich anfangen die Folie zu reparieren? Kann ein Bild euch weiterbringen?

Ich danke allen im Voraus für alle Antworten
sehr verzweifelte Iryna


----------



## Thorsten (20. Feb. 2006)

Moin,

oh jeh...sowas ist natürlich übel :? 

Stelle doch mal ein Bild davon ein, wo genau was zu flicken ist !

Weisst Du um was für eine Folie es sich handelt PVC-EPDM etc. ?


----------



## Koi-Formen (20. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Iryna,

ein Bild wäre sehr hilfreich.
Wenn du nicht zu weit weg wohnst kann ich den Schaden reparieren.

Gruß Hubert


----------



## chickmom (20. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

Hallo Iryna,

zeig uns doch auch mal ein Foto des saublöden Nachbarn, nachdem Du ihn vermöbelt hast!  
Mich plagt ein ähnliches Problem: Mäuse haben irgendwo ein Loch geknabbert, ich weiß nur noch nicht wo.
Im letzten Herbst hatte ich die Frischwasserzufuhr abgestellt und der Wasserspiegel sank täglich um 5 cm.
Um das Loch zu finden ließ ich den Spiegel sinken. Bei etwa 50 cm Fehlmenge kam leider eine Regenperiode und der Teich wurde mit Regen wieder aufgefüllt. Danach kam der Winter und ich habe die Suche zunächst aufgegeben.

Weiß einer einen raffinierten Trick, wie ich das Loch finden kann? Ist gar nicht so einfach, kann ja in einer Falte versteckt sein.


----------



## iryna74 (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

Danke für Mitgefühl!
Hier sind die Bilder vom Teich (nicht von dem Typen ;-)). Meine arme Fische...
Grüße
Iryna


----------



## Annett (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

Hallo Iryna,

wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass es das einzige Loch ist... sollte es kein Problem sein. Vorausgesetzt, es handelt sich nicht um PE-Folie!

Such Dir für die ganze Aktion einen trockenen und sonnigen Tag aus.
Wenn es also etwas wärmer geworden ist, muss ein Teil des Wassers abgelassen, die Folie faltenfrei gezogen und dann gründlichst gereinigt werden (Wasser, Schwamm, Bürste... kein Spülmittel!); sie muss wieder wie neu aussehen!

Bei PVC-Folie gehst Du dann folgendermaßen vor:
Die Fläche, auf die der Folien-Flicken gesetzt werden soll großflächig mit Aceton von Fettrückständen reinigen. Mit dem passenden Kleber (von dort, wo es auch PVC-Folien zu kaufen gibt)Flicken und Teichfolie bestreichen, kurz antrocknen lassen und dann möglichst faltenfrei zusammenkleben.
(trotzdem die Gebrauchsanweisung des Klebers beachten!) 

Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, ist das Loch knapp unter einer Folienschweißnaht. 
Versuch bitte nicht, diese irgendwie mit dem Flicken zu bedecken.. das gibt nur Probleme!

Aus welcher Ecke in Dtl. kommst Du eigentlich?
Vielleicht wohnt ja einer von uns in der Nähe und kann Dir dabei helfend zur Hand gehen! Ist nur ein Angebot


----------



## Annett (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

@Chickmom

falls Du einen Verdacht hast, wo sich das Loch in etwa befindet, dann tröpfle da mal vorsichtig einige Tropfen Kondensmilch ins Wasser und gib acht, ob sie in eine Richtung wandern.
Dort könnte sich dann das Loch befinden.

Ansonsten hilft nur, Wasserspiegel bis zum Ende sinken lassen und dann suchen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## iryna74 (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

Oh je, es wartet viel Arbeit auf mich....

@Annett
Heißt es, dass der Naht muss geöffnet werden? Wie mache ich es? Schere??? Nicht, dass ich den Teich noch mehr demuliere...
Du meinst, dass diese und nächste (KW 8-9)  Woche wäre zu früh für diese Aktion?

Ich wohne im Raum 55* Mainz-Bingen. Vielleicht hat jemand Lust mich anzuweisen?

Grüße
Iryna


----------



## Frank (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

Hey Iryna,

Warte mit der Reparatur noch bis Ende März / Anfang April, dann wird es wieder etwas wärmer. 
Auch dann solltest du einen sonnigen Tag abwarten, weil man die Folie dann leichter auseinander bzw. glatt ziehen kann. 

Gehe wie folgt vor:

__ Senke den Wasserstand um ca. 20 cm weiter ab.

Ziehe die Folie auseinander. Dort, wo die Löcher sind, sollte die Folie so glatt wie  möglich sein. 

Dann reinigst du die Folie, in dem Bereich, wo der Reparaturflicken hinsoll plus ca. 10 cm, mit einer Bürste, bis sie wieder "blank" ist. 

Danach die zu klebende Stelle mit Aceton von Fettrückständen reinigen. 
Das solltest du wirklich erst kurz vor dem Verkleben machen und die Folie nach dem reinigen auf keinen Fall mehr mit den Fingern berühren. 
Das gleiche solltest du mit dem vorher schon zugeschnittenen Reparaturstück machen. 

Dann beide Seiten mit *geeignetem Kleber* (richtet sich nach deiner verwendeten Folie) mit einem Pinsel einstreichen. 

Beide Seiten kurz antrocknen lassen. (Bis der Kleber nicht mehr nass glänzt)

Den Flicken auf die Löcher kleben. Am besten eine Seite anlegen und dann mit einem Rakel oder einem Gegenstand mit einer glatten Kante, den Flicken weiter auf die Folie kleben. Das ganze muss möglichst Faltenfrei erfolgen.

Danach unbedingt die Trochnungszeiten auf der Kleberverpackung beachten.

Nach der Trochnungszeit kannst du die Folie wieder wie gewünscht verlegen und dein Wasser wieder auffüllen. Behalte deinen Wasserstand aber die nächsten Tage noch im Auge, um zu sehen, ob die Reparatür geglückt ist.

Auf keinen Fall solltest du die Naht oder sonst etwas von der Folie auf- oder abtrennen.


----------



## Annett (22. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

Hallo Iryna,

wie Frank ja schon ergänzt hat.. mach das erst später, wenn es wärmer ist (mind.15°C Lufttemp. und ordentlich Sonne auf der Folie). Durch die Wärme wird die Folie viel weicher und läßt sich besser bewegen.
Im roten Bereich bringst Du den Flicken nach obiger Beschreibung auf (kann auch etwas kleiner sein); die Schweißnaht (grüner Pfeil) läßt Du wie sie ist! 
 

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast; immer her damit! 
Dafür ist das Forum ja da


----------



## iryna74 (22. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

Die Idee mit dem Forum ist genial!!! Was hätte ich ohne gemacht?

Ok, es leuchtet bei mir ;-).
Ich dachte erst, dass ohne die Naht zu öffnen geht gar nicht. Aber wenn es so klappt, denn bin ich meh oder weniger beruhigt.

Die Anleitung ist super und deutlich geworden. Ich drucke es mir aus und werde genau so vorgehen. Danke-danke! Denn warte ich noch etwas bis das Wetter wärmer wird. Schade, dass die Fische etwas warten und in flachen Gewässern schwimmen müssen.

Welche Folienarten gibt es? Wie kann ich es identifizieren oder brauche ich unbedingt eine Analyse von einem Fachmann? Kennt ihr vielleicht dazugehörige Beschreibungen im Internet?

Grüße
Iryna


----------



## chickmom (23. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

@ Anett: Danke für den Tip mit der Kondensmilch. Ich werde das mal versuchen, aber erst, wenn es wieder wärmer wird.
@ Iryna: Wer Dir solche Löcher in die Folie haut, kann doch nicht alle Tassen im Schrank haben! 
Höchstens bei einem Kind von 5 Jahren könnte ich dafür noch Verständnis aufbringen.


----------



## Angelprofi01 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

hallo 

bei mir im teich sind 2 löscher so gross wie ein tennisball von ratten durch gefressen kann man das flicken bitte um eine antwort 

danke angelprofi01


----------



## Joachim (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

Hallo Angelprofi01,

mein Name ist Joachim. 

Was für eine Folie hast du denn? PVC, PE ? Danach richtet sich, was man tun kann und wie man vorgeht ...

Und schau dir mal hier unten in den "Ähnlichen Themen" den "Wie repariert man Teichfolie????" an oder einach mal suchen nach "Teichfolie" und "reparieren" - das Problem gabs schon öfter.


----------



## gartenfutzi (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

Hallo Iryna

Den Tips die du hier bekommen hast kann ich nur zustimmen...

Zum Thema Kleber kann ich dir  Innotec  empfehlen das wird in Kartuschen angeboten und wie Silikon mit einer Spritze verarbeitet.
Wir kleben in meinem Betrieb alles damit und haben sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht. Einmal haben wir bei einem Kunden den Teichgrund von 1m auf 1,60m tiefergelegt indem wir den Boden rausgeschnitten und mit Innotect einen neuen reingeklebt haben dadurch konnten wir das gesamte Teichumfeld erhalten.
Aber wie gesagt schön sauber machen auch den Flicken und min. 10 Grad aussentemparatur.
Meld dich wenn du keinen Händler für Innotec hast dann schick ich es dir zu.


Gruß Gartenfutzi

*edit by Frank: Link zwecks Werbung entfernt!*


----------



## Frank (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

Hallo gartenfutzi,

ich denke eher nicht, das sich Iryna bei dir melden wird:

Der von ihr geschriebene Beitrag ist fast zwei Jahre alt. 

Bitte achtet doch ein wenig darauf.


----------



## gartenfutzi (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

Ups....  aber für alle die mal etwas kleben wollen Innotec kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Angelprofi01 (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Angelprofi01,
> 
> mein Name ist Joachim.
> 
> ...


hi das ist eine normale teichfolie die es im jeden baumarkt gibt 

danke guter tip


----------



## jochen (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Löcher in Teichfolie - hilfe!!!*

Hi Angelprofi,

normale Teichfolien in Baumärkten sind meißt aus PVC.

Da gibt es in Baumärkten auch den passenden PVC Folienkleber dazu.

Du brauchst allerdings einen Flicken PVC Folie der etwas größer ist als dein Leck.

Die beiden Teile also Fliecken und Leckstelle mit Aceton reinigen, einen Teil mit PVC Kleber bestreichen und nach Anleitung, die auf Kleber steht, verkleben.

Sehr wichtig ist das deine Klebstelle "glatt" ist und keine Falten wirft, sonst wird das nichts.

Auch sollte die Leckstelle also "alte" Folie nicht zu alt oder schon gar spröde sein.
Außentemperatur sollte auch beachtet werden.

Mit Innotec funktioniert es auch.


----------

